# Decal Website . . . ? Drawing a blank here . . .



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I can't find an HO / 1/64 / Hot Wheels custom decal website that I know I've been to plenty of times but now can't seem to find it anywhere online.

The site background was black as I recall, and they had lots and lots of decals for restoring hot wheels and doing custom cars.

Driving me nuts here . . . anyone got a linky? Sound familiar at all? Slotcarman12078 Joe I know you had a link for it at one time too . . .


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

It used to be Hot Headz right?
http://www.brian-anna.com
I think they closed up shop


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotto said:


> It used to be Hot Headz right?
> http://www.brian-anna.com
> I think they closed up shop


 
Hmmm - not so sure.

I recall a black background and having four or five items across the page and you could scroll down. Had bunches of decals for hot wheels. I thought it was 'kustom' something or other but now I am not sure about any of it.:freak:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe?? 

http://www.legioncustomdiecast.com/Flamingcolors.com/Singles-Hotwheels/Index-Single-Page.htm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/bodies-resin.htm

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/

http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/index.html

Here's a few bud :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe the site you're looking for Doba, is the one kiwi posted up. Looks like they changed the format for the worse.. Way harder to navigate than it used to be..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I believe the site you're looking for Doba, is the one kiwi posted up. Looks like they changed the format for the worse.. Way harder to navigate than it used to be..


 
Yeah maybe. Or it might have been HotHeadz like slotto suggested.

Doesn't Google have an archive search for closed up sites?


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Might it have been FlamingGraphics? Or possibly even KustomRides? Those are two Hot Wheels decal sites that have been VERY popular in the past. I need to find the links for them, but you may be able to search for them too. If I can find the links, I'll post them. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmm...looks like Flaming Graphics is now Flaming Colors.
Here's that link..
http://www.flamingcolors.com/
And, here's the other one..Looks like he only sells decal paper and kustom paint now, I don't see any decals on there like he used to sell.
http://www.kustomrides.com/
Not sure if either of these might be who you were thinking of, but the Flaming Colors one does do some pretty cool stuff. Pretty sure Kiwi used them on a Camaro not too long ago. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
UPDATE: The one Kiwi posted IS the same one I posted. The Flaming Colors one anyway. Sorry, guess I shoulda checked out the links BEFORE I posted them..LOL.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, the link kiwi posted is the same guy as flaming colors. I got an email from him a while back warning of someone copying his stuff and selling those copies on the bay. He must have done something to the website as everything now has heavy watermarks on them, and it's harder to see how they look. Bummer that he changed the site though. It was so easy to click on a car body and have all the decals for that casting right there.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep that's right Ron. I found them a bit difficult to use. The ones I got only worked well on a white background.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As a foot note, kiwi and I both had issues with these decals. They most definitely need to be clear coated, with a couple mist coats first, and then a heavy coat. I would also recommend buying a few sets, so when you screw up the first two, you have your back up ready!! :lol: Sealing the edges of the decal before dipping in water helps a little too.. And yes, they really need to be on white to work correctly.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well thats 20 down the tube. I got a bunch from that site too. I haven't tried using them yet though. I guess they go on the back burner for now.

If you and Dave are having issues using them then I won't even bother trying. I have others


----------

